# Lake Conroe Bowfishing



## kevinclark93

I live on Lake Conroe and have been bowfishing now for about a year. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to shoot on Conroe?


----------



## texas two guns

Anywhere away from houses. Really.


----------



## bowfishrp

Typically you will find fish anywhere there is clear enough water to see...especially now since there is no glass left in the lake. I have shot mostly above 1097 but there are spots away from the houses that were not bad below 1097.

BTW, dont shoot the grass carp! They are protected. There is a tournament coming up this summer where we can shoot them but they are off limits right now.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

wow.. I didnt know we couldnt thump em..when did this go in effect & can we still hitt redtail carp?

.


bowfishrp said:


> Typically you will find fish anywhere there is clear enough water to see...especially now since there is no glass left in the lake. I have shot mostly above 1097 but there are spots away from the houses that were not bad below 1097.
> 
> BTW, dont shoot the grass carp! They are protected. There is a tournament coming up this summer where we can shoot them but they are off limits right now.


----------



## bowfishrp

They have been protected all along....its just that once the numbers got low no one really cared that they were shot. Now that the lake authority along with TPWD put 220,000 of them in the lake there was some money spent on them. I seem to remember $6 each but I might be thinking 6-9 inch when they added them.

Yes, they are protected and have heard through the grapevine that the game wardens might start patrolling the lake because of the large numbers they are finding in the water with holes in them!

I am hoping that at the grass carp tournament this summer that we can see if they will let us shoot them any other times. If the grass is zero (which it will be) they just might let us have at em for a while.


----------



## kevinclark93

I have done all of my shooting South of 1097 just because I live on the South end. I will try North of the bridge, it will be nice not to shoot in someones back yard.


----------

